# Does FreeBSD.org (or ?) keep track of what systems it's installed on ?



## mikey777 (May 10, 2020)

I recall, while contemplating what to install, before installing, wondering if FreeBSD will install onm y Dell 780's. Well, it works great !


----------



## Beastie (May 10, 2020)

There's a thread and wiki page for laptops because they're usually more problematic. I'm not aware of any such list for desktop systems. In general desktops tend to work fine. You may encounter eccentric NICs/WiFi/card readers but in my experience at least it's quite rare nowadays. And for desktops they're easy to replace with something that works with non-Windows systems.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 10, 2020)

One of the epigrams of fortune(6), coming with the base systems FreeBSD tips ( /usr/share/games/fortune/freebsd-tips ), prints that you can upload dmesg(8) to https://dmesgd.nycbug.org, to help developers get an overview of commonly used hardware and peripherals for FreeBSD. The one or other entry might be useful. Here the page for FreeBSD:






						NYC*BUG dmesgd
					

New York City BSD User Group dmesgd



					dmesgd.nycbug.org


----------



## Phishfry (May 10, 2020)

mikey777 said:


> Does FreeBSD.org (or ?) keep track of what systems it's installed on ?


There is an application called bsdstats which can be installed that will send your stats. sysutils/bsdstats
`pkg install bsdstats`


			*BSD Usage Statistics: Home
		

This application is not widely so the stats are not very representative.


----------



## aponomarenko (May 26, 2020)

See also this new project: https://bsd-hardware.info/

It has the same goals as bsdstats.


----------

